
Republic Wireless officially launches, unlimited talk/text/web for $19/month - apress
http://androidandme.com/2011/11/news/republic-wireless-officially-launches-unlimited-talktextweb-for-19month/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+androidandme+%28Android+and+Me%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
apress
Seems to rely on IP telephony service to make calls over wifi. Uses Sprint's
cell network when wifi not available.

